# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  About Deep Freeze. Any issues with your Antivirus, Antispyware & firewall configuration??

## Ultima Weapon

Im using Deep Freeze with Kaspersky Internet Security & Counterspy & Online Armor.  I always use it to freeze my computer state, does it also freeze my all security products signature database state & settings too.   :Huh:

----------


## drongo

Well, first of all - welcome  :Wink: 
Secondly, you should remember that maximum that your computer need is a 1 firewall and a  1 antivirus+antyspyware. Maby some hips, kis has a little hips too. And better a good mind and hands. 
Kaspersky Internet Security (KIS) have all these in very good level, in my opinion the one of the best in the market today. Any other antivirus, firewall, antyspyware that you will use  along with KIS ( i mean any other active  monitoring "protection" software) are  just useless, it  can cause system instability, errors and etc.Please uninstall all other's  except the KIS. Basically you can install   a lot of antivirus scanners (that haven't active monitoring ) and use them a long with KIS, but before using them you must disable KIS . 
About your question, i don't use Deep Freeze, so i don't sure in 100%. But basically as a system -restore software it should be  :Wink:

----------


## Ultima Weapon

IC thanks for the advice, But how about if I use just the ordinary Kaspersky Antivirus, probably there would be no conflict with Counterspy & online armor?  Your opinion pls?

----------


## drongo

If you like so much  free online armor - it is just a firewall according  to their site- so  you can use kav7.0 and  free online armor. The  version Online Armor AV+  has  an antivirus that based on kaspersky engine, so  in this case you don't need kav at all. 
About counterspy : it has a monitoring stuff, i don't know if you can disable it and use it just as  a scanner.
KIS7.0 is a reasonable &  maximum protection that you can get for now.We all waiting for a  new engine in the kis8.0 but it is in the future...Still you will never get a 100 % protection.
Anyway you  should follow  some rules to increase a level of security in your system  regardless protection software you might have.
* work under limited user
* use an alternative browser  without any scripts by default like firefox + NoScript ,  there you  can easily  enable script only for sites that you trust. 

If you have some suspicions, you can make a logs according to our rules: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------

